# I agree



## Hyperpolyglot

I learned it from a source that "I agree" is:
동의합니다.
동의해요.
네 그래요.
같은 생각이에요.
저도 그렇게 생각해요.

They say the first two is formal and that rest are casual, is that pretty accurate? Although literally all the sentences don't really mean "I agree" but is it in the same sense despite the subtlety?


----------



## mink-shin

Hyperpolyglot said:


> Although literally all the sentences don't really mean "I agree" but is it in the same sense despite the subtlety?


I understand what you mean. Literally, not all the sentences mean "I agree".

동의합니다, 동의해요 = I agree.
네, 그래요. = Yes, it is.
같은 생각이에요. = Mine is same with yours.
저도 그렇게 생각해요. = I think so, too.

But I think your 5 options would be construed as, practically, the same answer when somebody advances his opinion.


----------



## Multilate

The first two are more formal in the way of agreeing with someone in a formal discussion(political discussion or trial) or on something in an agreement, and these two are too formal to be used in daily conversations with your friends


----------

